# Je n'arrive pas à installer certaines applications...



## chabichou631 (1 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour, je suis toute nouvelle dans le monde des MacBooks , achat de mon premier ordinateur hier... Alors voilà mon problème, j'ai un abonnement à NAPSTER avec mon iPhone qui est une plateforme musicale, lorsque je vais sur leur site je clique pour télécharger le logiciel pour MAC , le site me redirige sur ITUNES mais voilà le souci ITUNES se s'ouvre pas... et via ITUNES je n'arrive pas à trouver l'appli non plus, et via l'apple store également... pourriez vous m'aider s'il vous plait? merci




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## alexprod (1 Octobre 2017)

L'application Napster n'existe tout simplement pas sur Mac, moi aussi j'ai un abonnement chez eux et je dois aller sur internet pour utiliser leurs services.


----------



## chabichou631 (1 Octobre 2017)

oh d'accord, enfait c'était vraiment tout bête, et du coup je rebondis sur une autre question, lorsque je synchronise mon iPhone à l'itunes, les applications ne s'enregistrent pas , est ce normal? merci


----------



## pouppinou (1 Octobre 2017)

Si tu as iTunes 12.7 c'est normal. Avec l'ancienne version 12.6 tu pouvais encore les enregistrer sur iTunes.
Maintenant tu les as uniquement sur ton iPhone et le AppStore.


----------

